# Church of Scientology on Trial in France



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 9, 2008)

French court to try Church of Scientology - Yahoo! News (September 9, 2008)


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 9, 2008)

Scientology indicted in France for fraud? I have been looking long and hard for something positive to say about the French. FINALLY. Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 9, 2008)

Gomarus said:


> Scientology indicted in France for fraud? I have been looking long and hard for something positive to say about the French. FINALLY. Thanks, Andrew!



Mais oui.


----------

